# Montana Spring Turkey Hunt 2008 w/pics and vids



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

I got to Montana last Wed. evening and got the horses unloaded and put up and waited for some friends from SLC and our buddy from Billings Dr. John Craig (never misses a year). It started raining that night and the next morning had put down 3 1/2 inches and then turned to snow and dumped around a foot of the stuff, what a way to start off a couple of days of turkey hunting! We messed around for a couple of days with good forecast in couple of days we just prpeared ourselves. The first morning of decent weather found us calling in four longbeards and I do mean longbeards they were all at least four year old birds but our trusty camera guy got busted and that was the end of that gig! :evil: But that evening we found a tom strutting with four hens and when he would not leave his hens I switched to some kee kees and kee kee runs with some comtenment calls and called the hens in and he followed, my buddies wife Jodie had never killed a turkey before and she shot him and he rolled and got back up and walked about 150 yards and tried to hide in some grass but we slipped up on him and she finished him with a well placed shot!

Jodie and her first bird:


















Travis and Jodie:










Trav and Jodie took off for SLC early sunday morning with their bird and Jock (John) and my brother and I were off early to a new spot to search for more toms with two tags Jock was anxious to get started. It was a awesome morning with no wind and sun shining, and turkeys were gobbling from every ridge when we got there. It did not take long to get setup and I called in 6 jakes and 2 two year olds, with a tom gobbling coming up behind them I told Jock to wait and it was not long when a nice mature tom stepped up over the ridge and he shot him. So after some hig fivin' and picture taking Jock wanted to make a spoof video just like the phony hunting shows thanking everybody and everthing so I obliged filming him it was hilarious I thought but maybe you had to be there. The whole time we were filiming him thankinf Primos and Husky turkeys were gobbling so set out after another a couple of ridges later and we found ourselves setting up on a ridge and a really nice tom came drumming into range and as Jock would say he suffered from a cranial hematomato which resulted in more pics being taken. We had a good time and shared some great memories! The battery went down just and instance before he shot the second bird but oh well I am sure Jock will be there next year to do it again! And by the way we Wiseman boys that he thanks in the spoof video do not run a outfitter business!

Jock and his first turkey of the day:


















Second turkey of the day:









And some video of turkeys gobbling and Jock's infomercial!

http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q177 ... e_0002.flv

Jock's second bird moments before he shot him!

http://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q177 ... V02061.flv

Some scenery pics from the ranch in Montana:

Our old horse corrals and barn:


























Another old homestead from the ranch:










As I left Montana I could look into my mirror and take with me the memories I made with friends on that trip and each night as the sun sets it will be all I have to think about until next year's annual trip to hunt merriams!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pics. great video o it made me luagh. congrats to your f buddy wife and your buddy for there birds.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Pretty cool Quant.

So whatsa hunt with sandstone outfitters run these days?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good post Anaconda !! Where did you get that user name ? :? 

Thanks for sharing the pic's..beautiful country up there ...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Sure some nice birds and looks like you had a great time, but man, I hope you edit that part out of your video where you're scared to pick up that bird...  you ain't going to sell much mocho chaw tabackie with that display. The next time you shoot a turkey, just walk up and put your foot on his neck right behind his head and hold him down until he's dead.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

I appreciate your advice BP but that was not me and having taken part of numerous turkey kills I know how to dispatch them, I usually just grab him by the neck and a sharp quick twist and it is over. Sorry also about the posed "boring" shots that you refer to in another post. Some people who have not killed as many turkeys as us like the nice posed shots with class and they truly do show the whole beauty of the bird.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

.45 said:


> Good post Anaconda !! Where did you get that user name ? :?
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pic's..beautiful country up there ...


The username is taken from my favorite place, The Anaconda Pintler Wilderness Area in Southwestern Montana. My dogs are each named from places within the wildreness.


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Those birds are just plain awesome! True Merriams to me. Congrats.

SD


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Stuffinducks said:


> Those birds are just plain awesome! True Merriams to me. Congrats.
> 
> SD


Jeff you would not happen to know a good turkey guy would you I guess Jodie wants to mount hers! :wink:


----------

